# straw soil erosion mats



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

We need to seed an area that I created, about 8' wide by 120' long or so, with a very gentle slope, where rain water and snow melt will not necessarily run, but will be able to travel from a natural low area behind our house to a yet lower area, where it can then find its' way to the marsh. Our property is naturally rolling, and, so far anyway, although this area is bare dirt right now, it looks like we have been able to create what we set out to do, which is, for all intent and purpose, a shallow ditch, which will blend into the natural terrain.

So, knowing that rain water will be diverted to this area, but mindful that, again, the slope is minimal, so it it should not create any major washouts, my plan is to do the final grading, seeding, and fertilixing, then cover it with straw soil erosion mats, to help hold everything in place.

Does this make sense? Any tricks to placing these mats? Just roll them out and let them do their job? We've done a lot of yard and garden work over the years, but I have never dealt with these before.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

use sod staples to secure the erosion fabric. There are also plastic pins made that will work.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you, GC; I appreciate the advice.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might look into hydroseeding it. It may be cheaper by the time you buy all the stuff. The hydroseeder will come out and spray a slurry of seed, fertilizers and a mulch crust that will hold to your slope. Much, much cheaper than sod and will establish faster than seeding it yourself.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you, sdsester. Now that you mention that, I had thought about it while thinking about this over the winter, but it had slipped my mind completely this spring. (One of the problems of getting old!) I will give my local guy a call, and see what they have to say.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I've used several of these mats on my property. ( with the wood fibers ).

I bought them at a farm supply store along with the steel staples which are 4" or 6" with the later for steeper slopes.

Make sure you stretch these out well and staple often so your mower wont catch it.

Your slope sounds so slight you may not need these .

I've successfully held a 45 slope with these blankets and they work very

well.

http://www.americanexcelsior.com/erosioncontrol/products/clblankets.php


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I would go with the hydroseed.


----------

